# Suche freien Date und Time Picker



## Planloser Gast (23. Okt 2009)

Hallo,

ich hoffe, ich bin in diesem Unterforum richtig. 

Ich suche einen freien Datumswähler, der auch die Uhrzeit mit anzeigt.

Ich habe zahlreiche Datepicker gefunden, jedoch keinen der (offensichtlich) auch Zeitangaben beherrscht.

Kann mir jemand etwas empfehlen? Oder lässt sich zB JCalendar o.ä. einfach anpassen? Herzlichen Dank im Vorraus.

Gruß


----------



## objcler (23. Okt 2009)

Demo

In der Demo kannst du unten einen Format-String angeben. Gib dort mal:

dd.MM.yyyy HH-MM-SS

ein. Dann kann man damit auch die Uhrzeit angeben.


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (23. Okt 2009)

Schon mal SwingX angesehen? Die Demos funktionieren leider zur Zeit nicht, sodass ich nicht weiß, ob er Deinen Spezifikationen entspricht.


----------



## Unplanloser Gast (26. Okt 2009)

Dankeschön 

Ich war offensichtlich schon mit dem Kopf im Wochenende, soetwas offensichtliches zu übersehen 

Nach kurzem Probieren, ging es sofort.

Die folgenden Zeilen erzeugen einen Datechooser, der auch gleich die Uhrzeit mitanzeigt:


```
JDateChooser jdc = new JDateChooser(new Date());
		jdc.setDateFormatString("dd.MM.yyyy hh:m:s");
```


----------

